# Resident Evil - Welcome to Raccoon City (Trailer)



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2021)

Honestly.....That is EXACTLY that Movie,real Resident Evil Fans (Parts 1,2 and 3) wants to see !!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 7, 2021)

Better than the screenshots would have had me believe but still way too far into fan film territory for my liking.


----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 7, 2021)

The practical effects on the zombies look good, and it does look like it'll manage to clear the hilariously low bar set by the Paul W.S. Anderson films. But that CGI is so horrendous that I genuinely thought this was one of the Netflix projects for a minute. Hard to get a good grasp on how the performances will be with a short teaser like this, too, but nothing in here particularly impressed me.

Live action Resident Evil has never been good, and I certainly don't expect this to be good. If it is, you'll find me happily eating crow.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


> But that CGI is so horrendous that I genuinely thought this was one of the Netflix projects for a minute.


That truck falling over... I think I would have almost preferred the "I am 12 and making a film" take on "stop motion" with a toy truck for that one.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Better than the screenshots would have had me believe *but still way too far into fan film territory for my liking.*


Yeah, I was kinda thinking the same thing when I saw the trailer. It truly looks like a movie I will enjoy, but if you're not really familiar with early RE games, you're probably gonna see it as a total schlock film. For fans like me, though, I gotta be honest and say, I'm pretty dang excited for it.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Oct 8, 2021)

I hope is gets cheasy


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 8, 2021)

Was just gonna to post about this.. Well this looks more interesting than what we've seen previously, but you can't tell from this if the movie as a whole delivers at least enough of what is RE is known for.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 8, 2021)

Almost everything seems good enough.
Gotta say it doesn't look as high school film as I expected.

But goddamn what the fuck was that Leon casting seriously.
Should have saved that guy for a Carlos Oliveira casting instead dafuq lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 10, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Honestly.....That is EXACTLY that Movie,real Resident Evil Fans (Parts 1,2 and 3) wants to see !!!



Oh I see Kaya Scodelario is playing Claire. Kaya is an awesome actress so this should be worth a watch. Only other person in it I have heard of before is Donal Logue who was Bullock in Gotham.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 12, 2021)

Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 4, 2021)

Trailer #2



Seems Elements from "Zero" and "Remastered Part 1" are also in.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 4, 2021)

The thumbnail looked like his mate got some... maybe not cheapest but next rung up Halloween contact lenses.
Went down from there.

I am not usually one to notice bad accents (was that a dub over even?) but... yeah. Also that "get [technically a dramatic pause] out of this town" delivery might as well have been giving directions to somewhere.

The throwback/homage to zombie reveals was not bad though. Pity that was about the only zombie action -- Resident Evil has been a fair few things but body horror is a new twist.

Someone reminded me of the Feast films the other day. Think I will probably go rewatch those.


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Also that "get [technically a dramatic pause] out of this town" delivery might as well have been giving directions to somewhere.


The full line contains a "the fuck" in there somewhere. 
But as all the other lines in the trailer were frankenbites, I can't be sure about this one either.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


> The practical effects on the zombies look good, and it does look like it'll manage to clear the hilariously low bar set by the Paul W.S. Anderson films.


Unfortunately,he IS involved in this Movie...and the Result...horrible...a Masterpiece of 

A mockery and fooling around the Fans of Part 1 + 2 of the game series. Capcom, you're just as shitty as Disney, UBi Soft / Square Enix, you shit the fans who made your franchise big ... thank you very much.


----------



## keranske (Dec 27, 2021)

I love this trailer, was pretty horrific and full RE classic vibes


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2021)

Well, it got 30% on Rotten Tomatoes, with reviews ranging from "really faithful to the game, but it sucks" to "really faithful to the game _and that's why_ it sucks".


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 27, 2021)

I skimmed through it and decided it wasn't worth bothering with.


----------



## duwen (Dec 27, 2021)

Watched it hoping it would be better than the Anderson RE films... it's certainly a more authentic adaptation of the IP, but not really much better. 
The cheeseyness almost works in its favor; evoking a similar "b-movie badness" to the original games, but it becomes so cliché that it steps over into just being bad.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 30, 2021)

I took some time to watch this last week.
Gotta say, I was expecting worse.

The only things I didn't like were the combination of both RE1 and RE2 into a single movie, and the portrayals of Leon and Jill. 
Goddamn did they fuck em up, Leon more than anything.
Outside of those, I liked the portrayal of Chris and Claire even if it differs a bit from the original RE story, I liked the little changes here and there they did to the plot, and it has some sort of B-movie flavour to it with a rather decent production quality, which is kinda refreshing in this day and age.

However, I can see why some people ended up not liking it, it's not for everyone.
But hey, if you're a fan of Resident Evil, and/or like to have some cheesy B-movie-like flick, go for it, it's enjoyable.


----------

